# Never Trust A Canadian



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

r-ice and I had a trade worked out ... nothing major. He was going to send me a couple sticks in exchange for a sampler of 601's. We agreed on simultaneous shipping. Got my end yesterday. Apparently, Aaron doesn't understand the words "fair value".









The Diablo, NuB & RP Decade I can live with. The Boli is certainly a nice touch.

*THE MOMBACHO ISN'T ON THE MARKET YET!*

I think Aaron's part of the Canadian mob or something.

Thanks, brother!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Nice trade.......bet your side was a little uneven too Vin


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> Nice trade.......bet your side was a little uneven too Vin


:tpd: Agreed, but hell look who's talking Scott's another perpetrator of gorilla math:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> Nice trade.......bet your side was a little uneven too Vin


Everything I sent can be bought at a B&M or at least online.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

lol.. at that point i was thinking to myself.. what the heck did i say to get an email from vin.. i was like oooh oh... then i read what i wrote in the 601 thread.. and i was like oh man.. gotta make sure i have something good sent lol..let me know what you think of that stick....


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

The title of this thread says it all! Especially furry or old ones! :ss

Al


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Smoken trade you got there Vin !!! Hope you post a review on the Mombacho looks delish!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

The title says it all :ss:ss nice trade and hit.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> The title of this thread says it all! Especially furry or old ones! :ss
> 
> Al


You shouldn't call Shawn Old, Al :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> You shouldn't call Shawn Old, Al :r


I used the word OR not AND.

:ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice hit there! :tu Is that the Thermonuclear Mombacho? Or am I thinking of some different cigar?


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice, what's that fat little sucker? Not you Mass, I mean the cigar. :r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Nice Hit on a Great BOTL!!!:tu


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

More More!!! Hit Him Again!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

CigarMonkel said:


> More More!!! Hit Him Again!


OK 

:mn:mn:mn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I would like to you give you more RG Aaron, but I have to spread the love before giving it to you again. Job well done! :tu


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey Aaron,
So those guys from Mombacho finally made good on their offer... 
LMK (you too Vin) what you think of them.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

heh, so the mombacho's smoked yet?


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

r-ice said:


> heh, so the mombacho's smoked yet?


Not a chance, bro -- I'm saving it for a special occassion when I can luxuriate with it a bit


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Not a chance, bro -- I'm saving it for a special occassion when I can luxuriate with it a bit


luxuriate? You going to take that thing out to dinner and a night on the town?


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Nah Vin is thinking bubble bath with rose petals and scented oils. 



ahbroody said:


> luxuriate? You going to take that thing out to dinner and a night on the town?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

r-ice said:


> heh, so the mombacho's smoked yet?


I'm gonna wait till Vinnie lines that thing up first. 
I'm afraid of the Mambacho.

Way to be, Aaron!!!


----------

